# Hurricane Ridge?



## s2ktaxi

Is the road to Hurricane Ridge open to bikes yet? anyone ridden it lately? Would love to do a group ride if there's interest.


----------



## rcnute

Dunno but I may be in. I need to head over to Sequim.


----------



## hooligan

its open and a great ride. i rode it may 28 and it was fantastic.


----------



## kreger

francis that you?

when you thinking about hitting it up?


----------



## Argentius

*hurricane*

I totally want to do this thing again... that's a cool ride.


----------



## PAcyclist

*HR is Open*

Yes - Hurricane Ridge is open to cycling. First 5 miles is normal rural surface with some gravel. Past the ranger station, miles 5-17, is very smooth. Vehicles give plenty of room (if there are any). It is a climber's dream.
Down side is that there are no group rides out here, as far as I have seen. I recently moved from San Diego and I am in "group ride withdrawal"....my IPOD never attacks.


----------



## tyro

Yeah, it's open. Did it twice this past Saturday. Bluebird day and even warm at the top, which is rare. The road from the pay station up is about as perfect as a road gets. Descending is heavenly. I'm up for a group ride.


----------



## s2ktaxi

kreger said:


> francis that you?
> 
> when you thinking about hitting it up?


yup. Either July 19 or July 25/26? Any takers? I'd set it up as a Cascade ride...


----------



## kreger

id be up for sunday the 19th. i know a few folks from the ramrod series that would be up for it. 

matt


----------



## tyro

The 19th works for me. I'm prepping for Ramrod too.


----------



## kreger

so anyone riding it the 19th?

matt


----------



## tyro

I could if the time works. I live like a mile away from the ridge.


----------



## bigbill

tyro said:


> I could if the time works. I live like a mile away from the ridge.


Phuque man, now you have me thinking about it. I did 63 yesterday over on the Oly Peninsula and felt like crap on my 30 mile recovery today. The last thing I need to do is Hurricane Ridge on a Sunday before five days of commuting with a century next weekend.


----------



## tyro

bigbill said:


> Phuque man, now you have me thinking about it. I did 63 yesterday over on the Oly Peninsula and felt like crap on my 30 mile recovery today. The last thing I need to do is Hurricane Ridge on a Sunday before five days of commuting with a century next weekend.


What century is next weekend?


----------



## bigbill

tyro said:


> What century is next weekend?


West Sound Cycling Club Tour de Kitsap on Sunday the 26th. Full, metric and shorter routes. Starts at 7am at the Silverdale Beach hotel in beautiful downtown Silverdale. I did it last year with Flounder and his wife. The course is challenging with several longer climbs and some short leg breakers. Last year it was cool with drizzle, this year the weather looks to be Africa hot.


----------



## pdainsworth

tyro said:


> I could if the time works. I live like a mile away from the ridge.


You're a P.A. guy too, hunh Tyro?


----------



## SwiftSolo

Do you guys ride to the ski area or is it possible to ride up the observation point road (is it paved?).


----------



## tyro

bigbill said:


> West Sound Cycling Club Tour de Kitsap on Sunday the 26th. Full, metric and shorter routes. Starts at 7am at the Silverdale Beach hotel in beautiful downtown Silverdale. I did it last year with Flounder and his wife. The course is challenging with several longer climbs and some short leg breakers. Last year it was cool with drizzle, this year the weather looks to be Africa hot.


I wonder if that would be good prep for Ramrod?


----------



## tyro

pdainsworth said:


> You're a P.A. guy too, hunh Tyro?


Yep, I live just up Mt. Angeles Road.


----------



## bigbill

tyro said:


> I wonder if that would be good prep for Ramrod?


Better than no prep. I don't think you can compare rides on the Kitsap Peninsula with the epic stuff around Rainier. This ride is more family oriented, you'll pass alot of people.


----------



## PAcyclist

Anyone riding HR this weekend?

Also, is Deer Park Road paved all the way to the Ranger Station?
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...123.276901&sspn=0.05185,0.107803&ie=UTF8&z=11


----------



## kreger

bigbill said:


> Phuque man, now you have me thinking about it. I did 63 yesterday over on the Oly Peninsula and felt like crap on my 30 mile recovery today. The last thing I need to do is Hurricane Ridge on a Sunday before five days of commuting with a century next weekend.



bill that tone of sissy might go over in the lounge but here in the pac nw forum you keep that kind of silly talk to yourself


----------



## s2ktaxi

Heres a Hurricane Ridge ride I'm thinking of going on this weekend. Only problem is it starts climbing immediately, so i may park a bit further out and ride to the start
http://www.forum.ride4areason.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=328


----------



## kreger

im looking at the cascade sunday ride up cayuse, chinook and sunrise. or i might just head down their on my own.


----------



## Argentius

I'd potentially be excited about a nice ride this weekend, if I can sort out transportation. I've done too little climbing this summer.


----------



## PSC

I am coming from Tacoma to do a day ride up the Ridge, is there parking in the downtown area? Salmon season has all the hotels at max price.


----------



## Argentius

Wait, downtown which city?


----------



## PAcyclist

Plenty of parking at the Olympic Park Visitor Center or side streets leading up to the start of the climb (Race Street).


----------



## kreger

can anyone speak for the condition of the road? ice on roadway, is it even open? im coming up on spring break and would love to bust my lungs up that beast.

anyone interested?


----------



## pdainsworth

There was a slide/washout, but that has been repaired. The road was re-opened about 2 weeks ago. There was snow at altitude last night, but that will probably be gone within the next few days. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## tyro

kreger said:


> can anyone speak for the condition of the road? ice on roadway, is it even open? im coming up on spring break and would love to bust my lungs up that beast.
> 
> anyone interested?


What days are you going to be here? I'm up for it if I'm around.

I'm not sure of the condition of the road though. I usually stay off of it this early in the season, but I think it's doable.


----------



## tyro

Yesterday, the road sign at the bottom of the hill said open Mon-Thurs/snow tires required.


----------

